# Can't login to dashboard - server error - Can't login to driver app



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't login on the dashboard (partners.uber.com) tonight, I'm getting :

*Internal Server Error*
The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request. Either the server is overloaded or there is an error in the application.

I am also unable to login on the driver app : "Your driver account has not been activated" - I've been driving for six months!

Am I the only one?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I did not have the same exact problem but similar. I could not login on Driver App. I then was able to login on Dashboard. Said I was Wait Listed and needed to upload some documents I had previously uploaded months before. Emailed support and they just said to upload them again. Did so and was able to login to Driver App again. 

Pain in the butt. Took unnecessary time but was resolved. Try emailing your local support with Urgent Can't Login to Driver App? Or something like that.

Good luck.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I can't login on the dashboard (partners.uber.com) tonight, I'm getting :
> 
> *Internal Server Error*
> The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request. Either the server is overloaded or there is an error in the application.
> ...


in my Donald Trump voice, you have been FIRED


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> in my Donald Trump voice, you have been FIRED


I did not get any email or text msg about being fired. Plus, why would not they let you log in to the dashboard after being fired? What if you need to get your trip data, your tax document, etc...?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I did not get any email or text msg about being fired. Plus, why would not they let you log in to the dashboard after being fired? What if you need to get your trip data, your tax document, etc...?


They didn't notify me, either. That is exactly how it happened to me. However, I could and still can access my dashboard.


----------

